
EA: Loot boxes “surprise mechanics” that are “ethical and fun” - close04
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/06/ea-loot-boxes-actually-surprise-mechanics-that-are-ethical-and-fun/
======
DanBC
This is a baffling move from EA. They could have had minimal light touch
regulation. By denying the reality of lootboxes they're forcing the hand of
the regulators.

Europe will happily pass laws to restrict loot boxes and then impose a tax on
them.

------
Shivetya
The strategy I have seen used by a very large Free to play companies o is to
stuff the boxes with at minimum the equivalent of the price on the box. They
put the random item people want but emphasize the loot box has at minimum an
amount of goods equal to what was spent. From SWTOR to WOT/WOWS this is so
common as to be an obvious attempt to claim no gambling it taking place.

Now of course since the price of the included items is totally up to the
company selling them the only counter would be require buyers to trade the
same within game to other players. SWTOR actually does allow many items to be
bought and sold among players for in game currency however most games do not
and that is where the abuse is rampant. So just like how the odds are not
displayed in all regions it would take some regulation to either end the boxes
altogether or force them into permitting players to trade items at will
without perceived loss of value

------
pssflops
"Surprise Mechanics" sounds like when you find your car on cinder blocks. The
disingenuous language doesn't remove the predatory nature of the practice.

~~~
sidlls
There is a direct connection between the ascendence of this kind of
"predatory" model and people expecting to pay indie-level prices for AAA level
features.

~~~
silversconfused
And that connection's name is Electronic Arts!

~~~
sidlls
The model was driven by consumer behavior. EA would have been just fine
shipping packaged console and PC discs for decades. But consumers wanted more
even as they wanted to pay less, so whale-supported DLC is what they got: and
it's hugely profitable. Assuming you don't use "loot boxes" or play games like
this on principle there are still thousands who do play, and pay (even as they
complain).

~~~
silversconfused
Blaming the customers for how you exploit them is kinda bassackwards.

------
xg15
The bit about addiction seriously enrages me.

Maximizing "Player Engagement" is how the F2P business model _works_. It's one
of the prime metrics that guide game design and set the worth of your game to
investors and advertisers.

You can't say "well, car accidents will always happen" if you get paid
40h/week to drag people onto the road.

